# Displaced vs nondisplaced



## trose45116 (Apr 13, 2016)

Do the doctors need to specify if a fracture was displaced or non-displaced or is there anything we can go by in the notes to tell?   Thanks


----------



## torl35 (Apr 18, 2016)

If the doctor does not state if non-displaced or displaced it needs to be coded displaced. In my clinic the Dr reads his own xray and sometimes in that part of the clinic note he will say if it was displaced then you can use that to code.


----------

